# Thank you



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It was nice to finally meet Mr. Dunkem this afternoon. And the revolver is so nice that even my wife likes it. I hope she doesn't decide that it should be hers. 

Thanks again,

Loke


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

It was nice to meet you also!! I'm really happy you took the gun, my late father in law would be pleased. Thanks to you!!!


----------

